# Pier Cobia rod



## Billcollector

I needed a cobia rod for fishing the piers in the gulf this spring. This rod is a Seeker PS85 at full length. It is a split grip design with x-flock shrink tube over cork tape. The guides are as follows: Pac Bay wire guides, 70, 50 Fui Hardloy 40, 30, 20, 16, and a 16 tip top. 

Grip Construction:









































Split Grip Weave and Butt Wrap:

































Guide Underwraps:

























Completed Rod:


----------



## wizardude

Very nice, really like the idea, and the way the butt section came out 

Curious to why the 2 Pac Bay _wire_ collector guides?


----------



## PEEWEE

Nice thread work also..


----------



## Billcollector

It is going to be casting thirty pound line which from what I understand has a tendency to have excessive line slap. That and fuji does not make a large diameter guide, like a 60mm or 70mm, in their hardloy line. This rod is how 80% of all of the cobia rods are built on the gulf coast and I was mainly just sticking with what works


----------



## wizardude

_Sounds logical,_ Thanks, and keep up the nice work


----------



## Billcollector

I think I did pretty well for it only being my second build.


----------



## Tacpayne

Nice work!


----------



## Fishinbuddy

Purdy work. Very nice for a second build.


----------



## Ryan Y

I would have guessed you were from the Northeast with those wire guides. Good photo too of the underwraps. To me, underwraps never get any good Internet time/attention. They are a lot of work at times with the layout and lining up the guide rings. I hate counting threads too.

Are your guide rings concentric? It's hard to tell with the rod laying on the side. I try to do that when laying out a rod with only estimates.


----------



## Billcollector

I actually scribe the blank with the distances premeasured out according to the size of the guide feet. Once I have my predetermined distance labeled off of the guide foot, I mark where the center of the guide is and where the over wrap needs to stop so I know what will be exposed. I use the trim band in the center as my reference point for the center of the guide. Some of my wraps did not come out as I would have liked but this is only my second rod and it is for me and I probably will eventually rebuild it in a few years.


----------



## emanuel

Ryan, those wire guides are very popular here on the Gulf. There's some tackle here that is quite similar to what is used up in the NE, especially bail-less reels.


----------



## Billcollector

Yup. This rod is getting a 250 van staal in the spring for cobia and will have an all original black spool 706 for the king spring run until I get another rod built for it.


----------



## Tacpayne

This is a very clean build, especially for a second rod. I missed the second build part when I read it the first time.


----------



## sharkman28

*rod*

great looking rod GOOD JOB!!!

CHRIS


----------

